# Container Water Gardens



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

I know that I'll need to have a consistent water source for my bees, especially since I live in town and who knows how close the nearest pool is... so I'm thinking about making a container water garden to put next to the hives I'm going to put next to my house in my teeny tiny yard.

Anyone have some great advice about teeny tiny water gardens?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a patio water garden with my bees here at home. You can get some water lettuce and or maybe duckweed to put in the water. They both float and spread quickly to give the bees something to stand on.

The bees will use entrance feeders for water very well also. I use the plastic type with the tray feeder. Think I got them from Mann Lake? They are cheap and make a lot of water or syrup available to the bees quickly.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't have a water garden, but I keep bird baths out for the birds, and the bees use them frequently. Just another idea.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*water*

I have a friend who uses a chicken waterer,(sp) where the water seeps out, he puts rocks in the water so the bees don't drown. Jack


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

From what I see in my own yard, a birdbath full of sand that you pour water into every day (so the sand is wet and there is a small pool in the morning) would be perfect. 
To orient them to your water source, spike it with a little sugar water in the beginning, maybe with a squeeze of lemon or something else to add a scent to it. Then just continue refilling with water each day. 
Place your water source as far away from the colonies as you can within your "tiny" yard - the bees like to go out to forage. 
If every city beekeeper was as conscientious as you are about water sources we'd have a lot less beekeeping ordinances. 
Thanks for being proactive. 
-Erin


----------



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the good advice! Unfortunately, so far the best spot I can think of is about 10 or 15 feet from the neighbor's fence. They also have bird feeders, and Idunno how they'll feel about my potentially mean offensive bees stealing water from their nice gentle birds...? Actually, the neighbors are totally awesome, but I still need to have the "bee conversation" with them. Just hoping to train them to a good water source near home.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/beepond.html


----------

